# So im switching to TOTW



## Shelby_renee1329 (Feb 2, 2011)

Im so excited to see how he will do. Im not sure if he likes it yet cause I mixed a little amount into the food he is eating now. Wish us luck! Hopefully it works for him.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I got some samples from the local pet store and my dogs loved it - all of the flavors. 

Good luck with the new food! It's a great choice


----------



## Shelby_renee1329 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, but I was just wondering why everyone is saying not to feed it to puppies? He is not a GSD he is a min aussie and he is 3 months old. Should I have any problems with this food? It has been recommended by many people but a lot of people have a lot told me he is to young for it.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had Kain on TOTW since day 1 (year old now) with absolutely no problems at all. His growth rate was normal and he's within standard now. Kain has never experienced any digestive or allergy problems and is healthy as a horse. I have never fed him anything other than TOTW, and therefore don't have a basis for comparison to go by, but I'm very pleased with TOTW and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Shelby_renee1329 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think unless I have any problems I will keep him on it. 
From what I have read he should be fine because he is not a LB.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

my GSD LOVES IT. He eats the Pacific one. He will be 5 months old Sunday and weighs 62 pounds. His coat is beautiful too. I would also recommend it in fact my daughter got a Dobie puppy and she put her on it with good results.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i bet he'll be fine with the TOTW. i switch
my dogs kibble quite often. i always have different brands
of can food on hand.


----------



## Shelby_renee1329 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ill keep everyone updates on how he does with it. Hopefully it works, if not I think where gonna switch to Orijen, it is just so expensive.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I feed TOTW and I believe the bag says all life stages. Very happy with it.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If you're trying to stick to grain-free kibble then you can always try Acana and Earthborn holistic. Both are cheaper then Orijen and grain-free.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

just went to their website since I am looking for a new food for my pup when I get him in two weeks. The site does not address where they get their food from just that they make it in the USA. They still may import in stuff. Or am I not seeing it on the site. thats a big requirement for my new food. No chinese products.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

My dogs eat TOTW (and raw) and they love it, have great coats and best of all it's grain free and affordable…..They are eating Pacific Stream right now. It's their favorite. You can go to the website to read the ingedients, and you might notice that some have different protein % than others…. if you are taking that into consideration….


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You don't say how old your new pup is, but I would NOT feed a young, growing pup TOTW. It has high calcium/phosphorus content, which can lead to growing too fast, which can lead to painful orthopedic problems. 

TOTW is made by Diamond, and while their food is made in the USA I do believe they import ingredients.


----------



## Shelby_renee1329 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok then what does everyone think of Blue Buffalo? It is available at my local pet start and it is grain free.


----------

